# Youtube chump



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys if you haven't seen this muppet have a look and cringe......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c9Z5UYsUV4


Ok pop quiz, who can come up with the most errors? 

Merry Christmas guys :lol: 8) 8)


----------



## necromancer (Dec 22, 2014)

yep, seen it. you can hear his wife choking.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 22, 2014)

The sad part is that people will look and repeat what the guy does. Sad.

There was one that was found that was a spoff on refining. Youtube was contacted and a complaint filed on the maker of the video. Haven't checked to see if it is still up for people to see. It wasn't made by this guy.


----------



## joekbit (Dec 22, 2014)

I got plenty of errors, but I keep my mouth shut and read

Merry Christmas all


(EDIT) I use my respirator


----------



## Smack (Dec 22, 2014)

There it is boys...ALL that gold. :lol: People like that keep Aliens away from this planet.


----------



## cnbarr (Dec 22, 2014)

I really liked his 50/50 AR and 2oz of DI water that is "highly acidic "!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 23, 2014)

Things I noticed from my memory of one viewing. I've doubtless missed a heap.

Blind use of 50/50 nitric/hydrochloric acid
Use of urea
No respirator
No gloves
Having a coffee in the work area
Letting "Little Debby Does" get too close
Calling his wife/girlfriend/daughter "Little Debbie Does"
"sodium metal bisulphate" [sic]
Dripping "liquid gold" everywhere
Dumping water on hot acid
Not diluting enough for precipitation
Precipitating on a hotplate instead of cooling it
Use of plastic colander to filter
Amount of SMB is pretty much random
No test on barren solution
First torch is too small (corrected)
No flux
Dropping molten gold into a dry steel pan


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2014)

His wife may not be as happy when her new car begins to rust out.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 24, 2014)

butcher said:


> His wife may not be as happy when her new car begins to rust out.



 :lol: :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 24, 2014)

cnbarr said:


> I really liked his 50/50 AR and 2oz of DI water that is "highly acidic "!




I think he was saying that he was adding the distilled water because the gold solution was still highly acidic. That was the least of his problems though.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2015)

Almost a million views on that video now. I've notice that the most informational videos have the lowest number of views while the complete idiots rack views up helping to perpetuate the myths and misinformation.


----------



## francis32 (Jul 30, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Almost a million views on that video now. I've notice that the most informational videos have the lowest number of views while the complete idiots rack views up helping to perpetuate the myths and misinformation.


Palladium, it is sort of a "step-by-step" recipe, that is why I think it is luring newbies or just dreamers in general. 

Then after watching this video, some random guy who just received a broken computer from his mom already imagines himself refing gold on the balcony of a 4th story appartment with babies in playpen below 

Francis


----------

